# *Sigh*



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I really don't want to go to bed. I'm exhausted, but Beck is spinning away like a madman beside me on my desk here, and it's kind of fun just watching him go. I feel bad putting him away lol. I mean, he's got another wheel in there too, but that's not nearly as amusing lol.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow he looks like a big hog  . Is that bar sticking in his back?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That wheel is way too small for him... he needs the 12" one. That one can seriously injure his back, causing him to bend like that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He sure is a cutie!
I think it's such a neat idea to be able to have him on the computer table while you're working. 
I was thinking that maybe you could just use the flying saucer that you have.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, I probably should just use his saucer. I DO know the wheel is too small--in the chaos of moving I accidentally grabbed his baby wheel as his second. His bigger one is at home, and I'm hoping someone can bring it up to me here at school this weekend.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww! He is too cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so sweet that you set him up a play area near your computer like that


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha, it's the only way with school. I'm always either studying or at class, so hog time has to somehow mesh with that. He'll have a master's degree in a few years


----------

